# AADR Event-Durham, NC



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarheel APBT Club to host an AADR event Saturday and Sunday April 24 and 25

At the Durham Kennel Club
7318 Guess Rd
Durham, NC

4 Conformation Shows
2 Weight Pulls
2 Treadmill Races

$15 per entry for sanctioned events
$10 per entry for Fun Classes

Fun classes: Best Conditioned, Best Black, Best Buckskin, Best Red Nose, Best Wildside Dog, Junior Handler, Judges Choice

Weight Pull is open to all breeds!

Registration opens at 7am 
First show starts at 11am
Weight Pull starts at 10am


----------

